# la pornificazione della moda



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2013)

8 NOV 2013 16:27
1. LONDRA ACCUSA: LA MODA STA DIVENTANDO UNA BRANCA DELL'INDUSTRIA DEL PORNO - 2. CARYN FRANKLIN: “LE MODELLE POSANO A BOCCA APERTA, CON GLI OCCHI SOCCHIUSI, COME SE FOSSERO IN UNO STATO DI ECCITAZIONE. A VOLTE SI METTONO DI SCHIENA, CON LE GAMBE DIVARICATE. QUESTE PUBBLICITÀ PRESENTANO ETTARI DI CARNE ESPOSTA. PRONTE A STUZZICARE LE FANTASIE MASCHILI. TUTTO QUESTO È NECESSARIO?’’ - 3. “L'ASCESA DEL PORNOGRAFIA VIA INTERNET E L'AVVENTO DEL FOTORITOCCO. E RIDURRE LE DONNE A SENO, GENITALI E BRONCIO È DIVENTATA UNA 'DICHIARAZIONE ARTISTICA'” - 4. ‘’LA MODA È POTENTE. FA OPINIONE. CONDIZIONA IL MONDO CON CUI UOMINI E DONNE VEDONO IL MONDO. E VENDE MOLTO PIÙ CHE ABITI: VENDE VALORI E STANDARD DI COMPORTAMENTO” - 



dell'articolo di Caryn Franklin per il "Mailonline"
www.dailymail.co.uk

Le modelle posano a bocca aperta, con gli occhi socchiusi, come se fossero in uno stato di eccitazione. A volte si mettono di schiena, con le gambe divaricate. Queste pubblicità presentano ettari di carne esposta. Pronte a stuzzicare le fantasie maschili.
View attachment 7871

Questa è la cifra delle campagne pubblicitarie di moda in tutto il paese. Come commentatrice sopra i 30 anni e madre di due figlie di 21 e 14 anni chiedo: da quando le pubblicità di abiti femminili hanno smesso di essere divertenti, schiumosi per diventare poco più che pornografia destinata a ragazzi e uomini più che alle donne che poi compreranno quegli stessi prodotti? Quale messaggio stiamo mandando alla generazione di giovani ragazze che sono cresciute con questo tipo di pubblicità? La mia paura è che più vi sono esposte e più penseranno che questo sia normale.

Prendete un recente annuncio di profumo Chanel con Keira Knightley. Lei è sdraiata di schiena e indossa un trench, tenendo in mano la famosa boccetta di profumo, con le labbra suggestivamente socchiuse, come se fosse in procinto di leccarla. In altri scatti appare come se fosse in uno stato post-coitale. Tutto questo è necessario?

Poi c'è Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, avvolta nuda solo nel suo trench per una recente pubblicità di Burberry. Questa non è vendere moda. Questo è vendere nient'altro che sesso e questo viene venduto a ragazze impressionabili da un'industria che ha una gigantesca influenza ed è sostanzialmente incontrollata.


Un sacco di critiche sono state destinate alla cosiddetta pornificazione del pop, con le esibizioni molto esplicite di artisti del calibro di Rihanna e Miley Cyrus. Ma la moda si comporta esattamente allo stesso modo.

Molta attenzione viene riservata all'abbigliamento sempre più osé e alla biancheria intima dei ragazzi e di coloro ancora più giovani. Naturalmente, è inaccettabile. Naturalmente, è deplorevole. Allora, perché lo stiamo permettendo? In parole povere, dico che bisogna guardare verso l'alto perché è lì che vengono fissati i trend e forgiate le tendenze.

Prendete American Apparel, marchio preferito dai giovani adolescenti della classe media, le cui pubblicità mostrano modelle appena vestite. Per me, è un marchio che oggettivizza consapevolmente le sue modelle. E non si può fare a meno di pensare che il messaggio sia quello che le persone vanno giudicate dal loro aspetto piuttosto che dal loro intelletto.

Non è sempre stato così. Quando ho iniziato a occuparmi di moda nei primi anni Ottanta come fashion editor della rivista i-D, l'enfasi era concentrata sui vestiti. Le donne erano guidate e i nostri vestiti dovevano venirci incontro. Non mi sono mai chiesta se fosse abbastanza "Hot" o se il mio fondoschiena riuscisse a stare nei pantaloni strettissimi o nei vestitini. Noi tutti ci aspettavamo che fosse la moda a responsabilizzarci. Quindi cosa è cambiato?


Per me ci sono due cose da considerare: l'ascesa del porno via internet e l'avvento del fotoritocco. E ridurre in qualche modo le donne a seno, genitali e broncio - tutte rivestite di chiffon - è diventata una 'dichiarazione artistica'.

Il fotoritocco ha completamente cambiato il mondo della moda, permettendo alle immagini di essere 'perfezionate' con facilità. La pelle è diventata più elegante, le figure più magre, le scollature più pronunciate, le labbra più carnose, i denti più bianchi, e in questo modo le donne sono state sempre di più oggettivata.

Al centro di questo pornification del mondo della moda c'è il fotografo americano Terry Richardson - l'uomo dietro la nuova reincarnazione di Miley Cyrus e le campagne pubblicitarie per marchi High Street come H&M, American Apparel e Mango.

Ma mentre le sue credenziali pop sono ben note, molto ci sarebbe da dire della sua relazione con le grandi case di moda, come Gucci, Miu Miu e Sisley.
KEIRA KNIGHTLEY CHANEL 

Alcune delle sue immagini vi saranno familiari. Una donna si siede con la lingua fuori e le gambe spalancate mentre un toro la carica o un'altra che aspetta sotto le mammelle di una mucca che le spruzzi il latte su tutto il viso.

Nel suo tempo libero, Richardson posta su social network immagini di dubbio gusto che lo raffigurano impegnato in pose molto "spinte" con donne che hanno la metà dei suoi anni.
Altrettanto preoccupanti sono le accuse di manipolazione formulate da modelle che hanno lavorato con lui. Ma questo sembra non turbare agenti o clienti. Nella prefazione di uno dei suoi libri si può leggere: 'Richardson ha preso l'estetica porno degli anni Settanta e ne ha fatto moda chic'.
KEIRA KNIGHTLEY CHANEL 

Molti marchi inghiottono il rospo e continuano a far lavorare questo multi-milionario perchè il sesso, specialmente quello con le donne molto giovani, fa fare soldi. Richardson, ovviamente, nega che le sue immagini esplicite siano pornografiche. Egli ha anche detto che non usa il porno e non gli piace a sfruttare le persone e in più che tutti si divertono con i suoi scatti.

Gli editorialisti e le riviste di moda patinate come Vogue e Harper Bazaar contribuiscono a mantenere alto il suo profilo. I direttori lo proteggono dicndo che le sue immafini sono 'taglienti'. E chiunque osi criticare questa pornificazione viene denigrato e definito bacchettone. Nel frattempo, le riviste patinate di moda continuano a pubblicare annunci che svalutano l'immagine delle donne perché hanno bisogno di introiti pubblicitari.

Quando ho iniziato a lavorare nelle riviste di moda, se non volevamo ospitare i vestiti di una particolare marca nei nostri servizi di moda, potevamo non farlo, sia che acquistasse pubblicità da noi sia che non lo facesse. Adesso i direttori non hanno più questo potere.
IL FOTOGRAFO TERRY RICHARDSON CON LA MODELLA JESSICA STAM 

Come madre, ho fatto notare alle mie figlie in maniera approfondita quali annunci di moda sono realistici e quali non lo sono. È interessante notare che nessuna delle due vuole seguirmi nel mondo della moda e non sono interessati a tendenze attuali, preferendo vestti vintage e di seconda mano per esprimere al meglio la loro personalità e le forme del loro corpo.

Mi viene da ridere quando ripenso a quando facevo la presentatrice in tv ed ero felice di promuovere la carriera di modella come una meravigliosa opportunità. Oggi non sarei più così convinta di questo.
H M PER TERRY RICHARDSON 

Come insegnante presso il London College of Fashion, Central Saint Martins e molte altre istituzioni, parlo ogni mese con centinaia di donne su come l'industria della moda stia minando la loro autostima.

Sto incoraggiandole a utilizzare la loro voce per attivare il cambiamento attraverso i progetti che io e le mie co-fondatrici Debra Bourne e Erin O'Connor abbiamo promosso attraverso la nostra campagna di moda All Walks Beyond The Catwalk, che ha già ricevuto alcuni premi.
GISELE BUNDCHEN FOTOGRAFATA DA TERRY RICHARDSON 

Crediamo che se le giovani donne vengono bombardate da ideali irraggiungibili e immagini ipersessualizzate che le incoraggiano a concentrarsi unicamente sul rendere se stesse sessualmente desiderabili e disponibili, esse non potranno mai raggiungere il loro potenziale .

La moda è potente. E la moda fa opinione. Condiziona il mondo con cui uomini, donne, ragazze e ragazzi vedono il mondo. E vende molto più che abbigliamento: vende valori e standard di comportamento.

Noi non vogliamo essere colpevoli di favorire un altro Jimmy Savile nel nostro illuminato, elegante e profumatissimo mondo. So che non sono l'unica a pensare che puzzi.


----------



## Leda (6 Dicembre 2013)

Condivido il 'J'accuse' dell'autrice dell'articolo. Mi sa che dev'essere anche lei una bacchettona maigoduta come me :carneval:


----------

